# 65 wheel cylinders



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone have a prescribed process for removing and replacing wheel cylinders on the front brakes for a '65?
any and all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If they're old and rusted, spray the heck out of the brake line fitting with Kroil, and let it sit for as long as possible.

If you suspect that a line is going to break before it comes off, and if you have access, hit the wheel cylinder with a center punch and hammer, right next to the fitting, prior to wrenching on it.

If you dont do drum brakes a lot, take a picture of it before you begin, so that you know how to put it all back together. There are two special tools for servicing Drum Brakes, which are not required, but make life much easier!!! And they're probably cheap as Hell to buy.

If all of your parts are rusted, you can buy hardware kits, which will give you all new springs, clips, etc.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Harbor Fright has this kit for $13


----------

